# Homeserver?



## i.neT' (19. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute , 
Ich bitte jemand der ahnung hat , mit ein kleinen Homeserver zu erstellen für so kleinen Preis wie es geht.
Er sollte eig. nur für Daten sichern Bilder Lieder Spiele usw. dienen .
Im ganzen Haus sind es eig. immer so zwischen 6 u. 10 Pc die am Netzwerk angeschlossen sind. 
Sollten so ca. 5Tb reichen.

Danke für hilfe.


----------



## axxo (19. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nen Acer H340, der ist echt genial und auch nicht wirklich teuer (im T-Online Shop sind die ab und an mal im Angebot), gibt mittlerweile H341, da haste nen legales WHS 2011 dabei, kannst dann von überall per FTP,http etc. auf deine Daten zugreifen.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juli 2011)

Schau mal hier: [Sammelthread] HP ProLiant N36L Microserver - Forum de Luxx


----------



## i.neT' (19. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte ja schon ein selber bauen


----------



## Jimini (19. Juli 2011)

Beim Preis hängt es nicht zuletzt auch davon ab, welches Betriebssystem und wieviel Sicherheit (im Sinne von Datensicherheit und Redundanz) du möchtest. Soll es ein RAID werden?

MfG Jimini


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Juli 2011)

na dann bau dir doch einen 

ich hab mir auch einen hingestellt...der wird auch so nach und nach fertig gemacht.
man muss sich halt damit beschäftigen.

aber ansich besteht der aus hardware der letzen generation.
c2d e6400
2 gig ram (4gig wären mir zwar lieber aber ddr2 ist mir zu teuer)
6800le grafikkarte. da kann es natürlich was viel sparsammeres sein und passiv 
als system platte ne alte eide platte von maxtor.
dann noch 2 x 1 tb sata
2 externe via usb und gut ist

als os ist zurzeit win7 drauf. will mir aber mal whs11 ansehen das soll ja ganz gut sein.

und ruckzuck steht nen server da


----------



## i.neT' (19. Juli 2011)

Kann mir den nicht mal einer einen zsm. stellen??? 
So billig wie's geht , 5TB Speicherplatz


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Vorschlag: 
Stromsparend durch AMD Fusion CPU und EcoGreen Festplatten...
Die Preise sind alle aus einem Shop. Im Preisvergleich sind die Teile warscheinlich billiger:

Gehäuse: XIGMATEK Asgard II (ca. 39 €)
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power BQT L7-350W (ca. 40 €)
Mainboard + CPU: ASUS E35M1-M (ca. 95 €)
RAM: 2x 2 GB Samsung SO-DIMM, DDR3, 1333 MHz (gesamt ca. 34 €)
Laufwerk: LG GH-22NS (ca. 28 €)
Festplatten: 4 Stück Samsung EcoGreen F2 1500 GB (ca. 61 € pro Festplatte = gesamt ca. 244 €)

System ohne Festplatten: ca. 236 €
System mit Festplatten (4x 1,5 TB = 6 TB): ca. 480 €

evtl. noch einen Gehäuselüfter dazu (ca. 8 €)


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Juli 2011)

alternate hat auf der startseite ne 2 tb platte im angebot für 55 € hat er von denen nicht villeicht mehr ?


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> alternate hat auf der startseite ne 2 tb platte im angebot für 55 € hat er von denen nicht villeicht mehr ?


 
... je größer die Festplatten und je schneller sie drehen, desto warscheinlicher, dass sie ausfällt. 
Größere als 1,5 TB Platten würde ich nicht kaufen. Habe auch die Samsung EcoGreen empfohlen, da sie statt 7200 U/min nur 5400 U/min hat und die ausfallrate dadurch niedriger ist.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Juli 2011)

die bei alternate haben auch 5400 umdrehungen


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> die bei alternate haben auch 5400 umdrehungen



Gut  
Ich kann zu denen, die ich empfohlen habe nur sagen, dass sie sehr gute Testergebisse haben. Das weiß ich bei deinem Vorschlag leider nicht


----------



## Jimini (19. Juli 2011)

Dass die Ausfallrate direkt mit der Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit zu tun hätte, wäre mir neu. 

Ich rate dringend, sich auch Gedanken darüber zu machen, wie man für die Sicherheit der Daten sorgt - eine zusätzliche Festplatte und ein externer Rahmen sollten es mindestens sein, wenn man die Daten behalten möchte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Juli 2011)

81 bewertungen und gesamtwertung 4 von 5 sternen, könnte also nicht ganz so falsch sein 

zumal will er nen server haben, und der muss ja nun nicht unbedingt höchsleistung bringen, daher brauch er auch keine schreib und lesewerte die einer ssd und co konkurenz machen.

zum ablegen und zugreifen der daten sollten die sich doch ganz gut machen


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Juli 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich rate dringend, sich auch Gedanken darüber zu machen, wie man für die Sicherheit der Daten sorgt - eine zusätzliche Festplatte und ein externer Rahmen sollten es mindestens sein, wenn man die Daten behalten möchte.



Er kann die 4 Platten im RAID nutzen. Das bringt mehr Sicherheit, da alle Daten mehrfach vorhanden sind. Gegen Blitzschlag, Feuer- oder Wasserschäden hilft das RAID natürlich nichts.



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> 81 bewertungen und gesamtwertung 4 von 5 sternen, könnte also nicht ganz so falsch sein


 
Gut dann kann er auch die nehmen. Die von mir empfohlene Platte hat auch 4 von 5 Sternen bei 83 Bewertungen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (19. Juli 2011)

Dann sind wir uns ja einig 

Aber so langsam hab ich das gefühl wir unterhalten uns hier alleine, ne meinung vom thread ersteller wär ja mal ne schöne abwechslung 





Zu den amd fusion teilen kann ich leider meinen senf nicht dazu geben, hab damit noch keine erfahrung machen können


----------



## Joel-92 (19. Juli 2011)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Zu den amd fusion teilen kann ich leider meinen senf nicht dazu geben, hab damit noch keine erfahrung machen können



Sind sehr stromsparend (18 Watt TDP) und haben eine gute Grafikeinheit. Die CPU Power ist halt nicht so wahnsinnig toll (2x 1,6 GHz), aber für Office PCs / Internet PCs / kleine Server völlig ausreichend. 
Sie sind fest auf dem Mainboard verlötet. Mainboards mit AMD Fusion CPUs sind klein (ITX (15x15 cm) oder Mikro-ATX). AMD Fusion CPUs können passiv gekühlt werden --> lautlos.
Und sie sind günstig: Mainboard inkl. CPU ab 75 €.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Juli 2011)

4GB sind übrigens recht sinnlos für son Server. Einige Boards haben Probleme die 4GB zu erkennen, ein zweiter RAM-Riegel kostet mehr Strom und nen Server brauch sowiso kaum RAM für seine minimalen Aufgaben.
Geld und Strom gespart.
Laufwerk brauchste auch net extra. Das nimmste doch eh nur zum Windoof draufhaun. 
Passiv brauchste auch net unbedingt kühlen. Die Spannungswandler arbeiten viel effektiver, wenn sie kühler sind. Ein Lüfter braucht zwar zusätzlich Strom, aber im Endeffekt braucht das System weniger bis gleich viel, bei besserer Lebenserwartung. Ich hab mir nen sparsamen 80mm Noiseblocker mit Kabelbinder drauf gemacht.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

Gehen wir mal davon aus das er windows 7 nimmt da fände ich 4 gigabyte schon sinnvoll.

Bei mir sind immer 60% vom ram verbraucht (von 2gb).

Er könnte ja auch einen riegel kaufen mit 4gb.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Juli 2011)

Brauch man das wirklich? Ich hab aufm Notebook (auch E-350 mit 4GB) grad mal 2GB belegt mit Windows 7, jede Menge Tools und 3 Messenger, Firefox mit 20 Tabs und ner Festplattenwiederherstellung mit Paragon. Sind grad laut Task-Manager 2,09GB


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2011)

Von den Samsung Platten bei Alternate habe ich Samstag 4 gekauft. Warte aber derzeit auf meinen RAID Controller.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

na ich denke mal verkehrt isses nicht mit den 4 gig. ich bin der meinung da spart er einfach an der falschen stelle. die preise für ddr3 sind ja nun nicht wirklich hoch, da kann man ruhig zu 4 gb greifen und man ist für die zukunft ein bisschen gerüstet.

villeicht fängt er ja irgendwann an mal was mit dem server zu machen, da irgendwas drauf laufen zu lassen, ftp-, web-server oder irgendwas anderes. dann wird es villeicht knapp


----------



## Jimini (20. Juli 2011)

Am RAM würde ich nicht sparen. Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn die Kiste so billig wie möglich sein soll, aber ich bin ohnehin kein Fan kompromisslosen Sparens. Das rächt sich irgendwann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2011)

Ich frage mich, warum man Windows 7 auf ein Homeserver installiert. 
Warum nimmt man da nicht Ubuntu (Server) ?
Das kostet nichts, ist sparsamer und besser zu konfigurieren.


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Juli 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 4GB sind übrigens recht sinnlos für son Server. Einige Boards haben Probleme die 4GB zu erkennen, ein zweiter RAM-Riegel kostet mehr Strom und nen Server brauch sowiso kaum RAM für seine minimalen Aufgaben.
> Geld und Strom gespart.
> Laufwerk brauchste auch net extra. Das nimmste doch eh nur zum Windoof draufhaun.
> Passiv brauchste auch net unbedingt kühlen. Die Spannungswandler arbeiten viel effektiver, wenn sie kühler sind. Ein Lüfter braucht zwar zusätzlich Strom, aber im Endeffekt braucht das System weniger bis gleich viel, bei besserer Lebenserwartung. Ich hab mir nen sparsamen 80mm Noiseblocker mit Kabelbinder drauf gemacht.



Weniger als 4 GB RAM sollten es heutzusage nichtmehr sein. Vorallem sind die RAM Preise zur Zeit recht niedrig. 
Um der Stromverbraucht des RAM-Riegels ist vernachlässigbar, der braucht nähmlich so gut wie nix.
Viele der Mainboards können mit 8 oder 16 GB RAM auskommen, von daher sollten 4 GB kein Problem sein.
Laufwerk kostet nicht viel, kann man also auch nehmen, sonst ist es so umständlich etwas zu installieren.
Und zur Kühlung: Wenn die Teile kühler sind erhöht die Lebensdauer, das ist klar. Ein Lüfter im 24/7 Betrieb kann ausfallen, das Kühlblech nicht. Und der Stromverbrauch des Lüfters ist auch vernachlässigbar (max. 2-3 Watt).


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man Windows 7 auf ein Homeserver installiert.
> Warum nimmt man da nicht Ubuntu (Server) ?
> Das kostet nichts, ist sparsamer und besser zu konfigurieren.


 
Naja, Ubuntu ist nicht jedermanns Geschmackssache. 
Eigendlich würde es für einen Homeserver auch Windows XP Prof. tun.


----------



## Murxwitz (20. Juli 2011)

beim e-350 aber besser 1x4GB als 2x2GB nehmen, der macht eh nur singlechannel


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Juli 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Weniger als 4 GB RAM sollten es heutzusage nichtmehr sein. Vorallem sind die RAM Preise zur Zeit recht niedrig.
> Um der Stromverbraucht des RAM-Riegels ist vernachlässigbar, der braucht nähmlich so gut wie nix.
> Viele der Mainboards können mit 8 oder 16 GB RAM auskommen, von daher sollten 4 GB kein Problem sein.
> Laufwerk kostet nicht viel, kann man also auch nehmen, sonst ist es so umständlich etwas zu installieren.
> Und zur Kühlung: Wenn die Teile kühler sind erhöht die Lebensdauer, das ist klar. Ein Lüfter im 24/7 Betrieb kann ausfallen, das Kühlblech nicht. Und der Stromverbrauch des Lüfters ist auch vernachlässigbar (max. 2-3 Watt).


 
RAM verbraucht mehr Strom als man denkt 
Mein Server braucht im noch nicht optimierten Zustand 21W im IDLE! Hab selbst übrigens mal den Unterschoed zwischen RAM @ 1,65V und 1,35V getestet und war erstaunt das es wirklich fast 3-4W mehr waren bei 2 Riegeln. Deswegen hab ich grad RAM mit 1,25V im Auge. Ein guter Lüfter braucht übrigens unter 1W @ 12V. Bei weniger Spannung ist der Verbrauch auch geringer.
Bei einem 24/7 System macht sich jedes Watt bezahlbar. Brauchen tut man für einfache Hostingdienste etc aber nicht mehr als 2GB. Mit 4GB hat man natürlich noch Luft nach oben. Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Mein Asus-Board erkennt grad eh net mehr als 2GB im Windows.


----------



## EcstAcy_CaLLe (28. Juli 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum man Windows 7 auf ein Homeserver installiert.
> Warum nimmt man da nicht Ubuntu (Server) ?
> Das kostet nichts, ist sparsamer und besser zu konfigurieren.



true story, hab ich auch so gemacht und es ist prädestiniert für einen Homeserver. 

btw ist der Threadersteller noch anwesend oder ist das jetzt hier zur Grundsatzdiskussion verkommen?


----------



## Jared566 (28. Juli 2011)

Also ein XP Prof. würd ich dafür nicht empfehlen. Aus 2 einfachen Gründen:

1. Läuft der Support dann ab und er hat sicherlich keine lust dann das System neu auf zu setzten 
2. Bringt XP Prof. normalerweise KEINEN Raid Support mit. Nur die Server version (2k3)

Ich würde in dem Fall auf Debian (weil stabil) oder Ubuntu (weil akutell) gehen. 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Jimini (29. Juli 2011)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Fall auf Debian (weil stabil) oder Ubuntu (weil akutell) gehen.
> 
> Mfg Jared


 
Debian bringt dafür die Nachteile mit sich, a) teilweise nicht so aktuelle Pakete und b) weniger Treiber anzubieten (wegen strikten Bestehens auf freie Software). Die Stabilität wird vor allem durch Punkt a) gewährleistet, da halt nur sehr erprobte Software eingesetzt wird. Letztendlich ist aber jede Distribution, die ich kenne, als sehr stabil anzusehen.

MfG Jimini


----------

